# La San Marco 85 16M Practical Installation



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

Good day to anyone reading this. I have recently purchased a reconditioned La San Marco 85 16 M Prac. Need to get this mother up and running but need some advice. 1) UK mains pressure water supply - is this OK for machine or do I need a pump for more or reducer for less pressure ? 2) I believe it has an inbuilt water softener. Do I just refill this with salt or install a separate filter into the water inlet or both? If I can sort these two items I will hopefully be up and running, huge excitement and anticipation on the first shots. Thanks in advance to any helpers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I responded to your original thread!


----------

